# Rückblick 2009 / Ausblick 2010



## Bergradlerin (19. Dezember 2009)

Jahreswechsel. Zeit der Rück- und Ausblicke, Zeit für Fazits und Pläne. 
Was habt Ihr längst abgehakt und woran erinnert Ihr Euch gern? 
Was nehmt Ihr Euch für das nächste Jahr vor, was plant Ihr konkret?
Was war Euer Highlight, Euer größter Erfolg, Eure schlimmste Pleite?
Alles in allem: War 2009 _Euer_ Jahr oder verschiebt Ihr die Hoffnung auf 2010?


----------



## swe68 (19. Dezember 2009)

2009 war besser als 2008. Insofern hätte es schlimmer kommen können.

Ich habe wieder einmal Zähigkeit bewiesen und ein paar schöne Berge bestiegen, auch wenn gesundheitlich einiges dagegen sprach. Ich habe ein regelmäßiges Training aufrechterhalten können! Das ist mir 2008 nicht gelungen.

Zu den Zielen äußere ich mich später. Du weisst, warum 

Erfolge: Castor, mein bis dato höchster 4000er, La Tresenta, 3699m (die Wochen zuvor nicht begangen - wir mussten uns den Weg suchen!) in einem Tag, verschiedene andere Bergtouren, im April auch mit Schneeschuhen - und Demut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (19. Dezember 2009)

Am Anfang des Jahres Muskelfaserriss in der Wade, der mich weit nach hinten geworfen hat. 

Juhuu, dann ging es langsam wieder los.
Touren von 40-60km waren irgendwann auch wieder drin... 

Wir haben unseren Jahresurlaub im Schwarzwald mit vielen schönen Touren erlebt. 

Ein Erfolg für mich war der Feldberg, welcher 1493m in die Höhe ragt.

Für nächstes Jahr planen wir unseren Sommerurlaub in Österreich zu machen. Wir haben eine Ferienwohnung im Bikeparadis Zugspitzarena gemietet. Da wir unsere Dalmatinerhündin mitnehmen, können wir "nur" Touren fahren, welch dann max. 6 Stunden dauern.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit und viel(e), viel(e) GESUNDHEIT, Bike-Parts unter dem Tannenbaum, nette Freunde, liebe Ehemänner und alles, alles Gute für das neue Jahr 





​


----------



## TiffyI (20. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir liefs 2009 sehr gut. Habe es trotz meiner vielen Rennen geschafft, auch neben dem Trainieren noch schöne private Touren zu fahren. 

Renntechnisch konnte ich mich nicht beklagen. Kein gefährlicher Sturz, keine wesentlichen Defekte, jede Menge Platzierungen und v.a. Spaß an der Sache!

War ein schönes Jahr - bin gespannt, was 2010 kommen wird!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich von 2009 halten soll. Beschissen war es. Und doch waren da Momente und Ereignisse, Phasen und Erfolge. 2009 war ein verdammt schweres Jahr, eines, das mich gefordert und geprägt hat. 2010 darf gern etwas behutsamer mit mir umgehen...


Todtnauberg, die 12 Stunden waren ein Highlight - oder besser: der Weg dorthin. Furtwangen war einfach nur geil. 
Mich haben Menschen durch eine schlimme Zeit begleitet und getragen, die ich nicht kannte und bis heute nicht kenne. Sie wissen nicht, wie dankbar ich ihnen bin.
Ich habe eine Freundin auf eine furchtbare Weise verloren und eine neue gefunden. 
Der Lebensmut kam und ging mit gesundheitlichen Höhen und Tiefen, der Lebenswille aber war immer da.
Ziele? Klar: Offenburg, Kirchzarten, Tegernsee, Furtwangen, Todtnauberg, vielleicht der Transalp. Pläne? Ganz vorsichtige... Ganz nach dem "Prinzip Hoffnung".


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte 2009 viel spass und konnte mich an vielen kleinen und grossen dingen freuen ( teils alleine, teils mit freunden.)
ok es gab glaube ich ein paar wenig angenehme situationen, aber die sind vergessen
ich hoffe 2010 wird ähnlich ( vielleicht gehts auch ohne zu vergessende elemente)
euch allen frohe weihnachten und fürs neue jahr alles gute
 - va gesundheit  alles andere ( ob das bike xtr oder xt oder gar sram hat) ist sekundär

aber bei der alb gold trophy will ich vorne mitfahren...basta


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Dezember 2009)

hmmm 2009...

- meinen Traummann kennengelernt
- das BAYERISCHE (!) Abitur erfolgreich abgeschlossen nachdem ich 99 die Hauptschule ohne Abschluss verlassen hab....(gab wichtigeres..damals.)
- meiner Tochter das Fahrradfahren beigebracht! 
- mein Hobby (klettern) zum Beruf machen können...(Segen oder Fluch wird die Zeit zeigen)

- Freunde verloren und neue gewonnen

..insgesamt...viel gelacht...aber auch viel geweint...
..nun wieder alles auf Anfang...

2010....time will tell....


----------



## laudni (27. Dezember 2009)

In den letzten 1,5 Jahren habe ich das Mountainbike fahren für mich entdeckt und konnte bereits dieses Jahr an meiner ersten Alpentour teilnehmen *freu*. Die nächste Alpentour für das kommende Jahr ist bereits geplant. Es geht in die Dolomiten


----------



## Becci (28. Dezember 2009)

..es war eine tolle rennsaison..für mich vorerst einmal die letzte (will pausieren) und es passte irgendwie alles von den platzierungen her (und das teilweise komplett ohne trainung )

beruflich hat sich viel verändert und privat...nun..nächstes jahr wird geheiratet 

was ich mir wünsche? nun derzeit eigentlich nur gesundheit für die familie, freunde und für mich..


euch wünsche ich einen ruhigen rest von 2009 und einen tollen start in 2010


----------



## apoptygma (28. Dezember 2009)

2009 war ein ansich zwiegespaltenes Jahr.

Meine erste Saison aufm MTB gehabt....ohne "richtiges" Training ansich zufrieden mit dem, was ich gefahren bin (Sundern/Wickede/Duisburg)

Meinen ersten bösen Sturz gehabt.

Meine letzten Marathon, den ich so gern fahren wollte (Langenberg) wegen Verletzung verpasst .

Gesundheitlich eines meiner besten Jahre bis dato....wenn man von den muskulären Geschichten mal absieht. Alles an Viren an mir abgeprallt.

Zwischenmenschlich eines der anstrengensten aber gleichzeitig auch aufregensten der letzten Jahre  Viele menschliche Enttäuschungen erlebt (und mich und mein Umfeld neu geordnet), aber auch viele spannende Begegnungen gehabt, die noch andauern (und hoffentlich auch 2010 überdauern). Moralisch dabei kein einwandfreies Jahr *grins. Aber was ist schon einwandfrei...

Ausblick/Ziele 2010:

Sportliche:
Da gibts ansich nur eines, den Ruhrbike-Marathon finishen, und das nach Möglichkeit nicht als Letzte der Damen . Dies möchte ich mit einem strukturierten Trainingsplan, welchen ich nun in der 3. Woche verfolge , erreichen. Ich weiss, da hab ich mir nen Brocken vorgenommen, aber ohne wirkliche Herausforderung fehlt mir der Anreiz, mich so etwas zu unterwerfen.

Gleichzeitig soll das Jahr 2010 mein "Einstieg" in die Mitteldistanz sein (reizt mich kopfmässig mehr als die Kurzen...keine Ahnung warum), daher wird Sundern als Test mit der 55er angegangen. Bleibt dann nur noch Duisburg 
8er-Team, mehr wird saisonmässig nicht auf mich genommen.

Persönliche Ziele? Ansich keine. Läuft, würde Stromberg sagen 

Wünsche? Dabei bleiben, auch wenns weh tut, trainieren, trainieren, trainieren  und dann schauen....was hat es gebracht. Technisch besser werden. Angst verlieren. Gesund bleiben (vor allem das!!!) Meinen Ehrgeiz in Grenzen halten, mich nicht überfordern. Ales andere habe ich ansich, oder erachte es nicht als so wichtig, das ich es mir wünschen würde.


----------



## Fie (28. Dezember 2009)

Das Jahr 2009

wo soll ich da anfangen...

Der Anfang war okay, im April kam die Liebe, im Juli die Arbeitslosigkeit durch Insolvenz, im September überrollten mich Schulden, Beziehung am Ende, Weihnachten im A..., gesundheitlich so weit gut und im Moment warte ich nur noch auf ein Wunder...
Ich baue auf das Jahr 2010, weil es das Wort Hoffung für mich nicht gibt. 2010 wird dafür verwendet, mich wieder zu finden, meine Schulden abzubauen, meinen Bockmist auszubaden. Mich zu besinnen, wie das Leben funktioniert. Oder so ähnlich.

Ja, ich bin eine Idiotin, denn ich könnte viel mehr...


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## contesssa (28. Dezember 2009)

2009 war ein tolles Jahr, genau so wie 2008. Da ich keine Rennen fahre, kann ich mir diesbezüglich nichts vornehmen. Habe 2/09 meine Prüfung zum ersten Braungurt im Shima-ha-Shorin-ryu-Karate abgelegt und will demnächst die zum 2. kyu in Angriff nehmen. Bikemäßig sind wir einfach nur geile (Mehrtages)Touren gefahren...Thüringer Wald, Odenwald, Frankenwald...und haben alpines Flair im Stubaital und vor allem in Grindelwald geschnuppert. Unvergesslich werden die Aufstiege zur kleinen und großen Scheidegg bleiben, vor allem der von Meiringen her mit 1500hm am Stück
Nächstes Jahr kann es so weiter gehen, allerdings möchte ich auch mal in anderen Gegenden rumfahren, Eiffel, Schwarzwald, schwäbische Alb...mal schauen. Und mit einer Transalp hab ich auch schon etwas geliebäugelt!


----------



## apoptygma (31. Dezember 2009)

So, von mir nun an alle Weiber hier.....Guten Rutsch


----------



## creatini (31. Dezember 2009)

2009 - Höhen und Tiefen!
Der Start in die Triathlon-Saisaon verlief endlich mal ohne Verletzungen und richtig gut. Und dann 4 Wochen vor der DM: Aus der Kneipe gestolpert und Bänderriss. 
Dann aber bis August gut regeneriert und meinen ersten Crosstriathlon in Zittau mitgemacht. Selten so viel Schiss mein Biken gehabt. Aber insgesamt ein tolles Erlebnis! Aktuell zwickt mal wieder die Achillessehne, aber so weiß ich zumindest, dass ich noch lebe...

Fazit: Auch mit Aquajogging kann man sich fit halten )

2010: 
Beruflich ist viel los und deswegen wird der Sport wohl zurückstecken müssen. Zittau ist mein großes Ziel. Ich will die Berge ohne Angst und Sturz gut runterkommen. Der Rest wird sich zeigen.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Dezember 2009)

...in 2010 möcht´ich mehr als die 1600 km von diesem jahr fahren .. da ich gard meinen job geeschmissen hab - könnte das gut klappen , weil zeit !! ))
sonst - hunde sollen gesund bleiben ---- bin sonst im grossen und ganzen mit dem jahr zufrieden gewesen ...
viell. schenkt mir im neuen jahr einer ein lapierre froggy .... kicher , das fänd´ich toll .... 


guten rutsch an alle hier !!! lg , kati


----------



## Fup (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mädels,

mein Highlight 2009: Mein erstes Rennen Tegernsee Marathon Strecke B gefahren und nicht als Letzte in meiner Altersklasse ins Ziel gekommen! 

Mein Lowlight 2009: Beim Alpenkringel durch die Schweiz auf dem ersten Trail an Tag 2 wegen Dummheit gestürzt mit Nasenbein-, Rippen- und Kiefergelenksprellung, so dass mein Mann und ich die Tour nicht zu Ende fahren konnten.  Das hat mich sehr geärgert, vor allem weil mein Mann sich so viel Mühe mit dem Zusammenstellen der Tour gemacht und alles super organisiert hat.

Ziele 2010: Tegernsee Marathon fahren und meine Zeit um 15-20 Minuten verbessern. 24 h Steindorf und 24 h Duisburg im 4er-Team überstehen und dabei Spaß haben. Den Schweizer Alpenkringel komplett fahren. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen für 2010 Gesundheit, Glück, Zufriedenheit und viele schöne Bike-Touren und großartige Erfolge bei den Rennen.

Viele Grüße

Fup


----------

